# 4 steps of Puff



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Step 1....getcha one.









Step 2. Cookerup









Step 3. Puree









Step 4. Enjoy


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Whnat the heck is that thing in your 1st pic ? :lol:


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Giant puffball (Calvitia gigantea ) Just make sure if you use it for the table it is pure white inside. Or it may give you the s*#ts Not a bad edible , but to me it is rather bland. I like to fry them in a batter and spread peanut & jelly on them for morning brunch.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Yeah they're rather blank in the flavor category.
They do absorb other flavors real well though. 
A little seasoning and oil and roasted to caramelize and the flavor can be concentrated but not much. 

I aint any kind of mushroom hunter but these are easy for me to ID.:chillin:


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Yeah they're rather blank in the flavor category.
> They do absorb other flavors real well though.
> A little seasoning and oil and roasted to caramelize and the flavor can be concentrated but not much.
> 
> I aint any kind of mushroom hunter but these are easy for me to ID.:chillin:


 Ive been in the woods my whole life.Ive never seen one at all.Like ya said.Pretty easy to spot out.How big is that ? Looks pretty big in your pic.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Very nice!
I like them coated and deep fried on occasion.

Here's a recipe for toasted.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z44-bs-qC4"]YouTube - another giant puffball[/ame]


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Never been a big fan of the puffballs. But I must admit, step 4 looks pretty good!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

That soup looks awsome, even better i bet with chants. or anyting other then puffs not a huge fan but love tryion new stuff, got a recipe?


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Didnt go bad with the venison you cooked the other night bro,pretty tasty .


----------

